# New Thousand Sons Rubric Marines teaser?



## Testycular (Feb 12, 2010)

Just noticed that craftily hidden on the base of the new not so finecast Wolf Lord on Thunderwolf is a mangled thousand son torso.
Now at first i thought this may have just been a custom done by "Eavy Metal but in the description of the model it clearly states that this comes with the model as a sort of a scenic base.
Could this be a sneak peak of whats to come...?

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1460183a


----------



## Drahazar (Jan 11, 2012)

nope just a normal thousand sons head.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Probably not.... Fluff wise, Space Wolves have a long standing conflict and hatred of the Thousand Sons, so its possibly just a nice bit of detail to make them stand out.


For Example.... that WFB and the Ogre Kingdoms... the new stuff that was released with them had and Empire guardsman and signs with Kislev on them.... We've had Vampire Counts released since then.

Soo... if this is a hint, its one thats not gonna happen for many months yet.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if a plastic box set turned up at some point this year, especially with the release of codexy; chaos space marines on teh way...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The more I look at that model, the sicker I feel.

What were they thinking... honestly?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Drahazar said:


> nope just a normal thousand sons head.


It's actually not. It's a new piece (head on body).

As GrizBe said, if it is actually a hint at what's to come I doubt it'd be until late 2012 at least. Though I really hope there is some Thousand Sons attention around the corner.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

That head and torso aren't like any of the current TS models. Wasn't there a TS head on a plastic TWC base also?

EDIT: Ninja'd by RC. Curse his tricksy ninja skills.

EDIT AGAIN: That makes 2 TS 'base trophies'


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yes, i covered this on the space wolf and nids release thread


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Orochi said:


> The more I look at that model, the sicker I feel.
> 
> What were they thinking... honestly?


care to elaborate?


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Orochi said:


> The more I look at that model, the sicker I feel.
> 
> What were they thinking... honestly?


Its not the worst model citadel has shat out, look at the WoC dragon ogre


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

You mean the 20 year old model? Seriously I understand a bit of GW bash, but at least be fair about it!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Orochi said:


> The more I look at that model, the sicker I feel.
> 
> What were they thinking... honestly?


what? are you refering to the Wolf lord? becuase he looks amazing... if you decapitate him and put a helmet on. which I plan on doing


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

DeathKlokk said:


> You mean the 20 year old model? Seriously I understand a bit of GW bash, but at least be fair about it!


Agreed. It's hardly fair comparing the Dragon Ogre with the releases of today, there's going to be a big difference. If there wasn't, I'd be worried.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

That's certainly a good call on that Rubric Marine not having a good time on that SW base, I never noticed it before. I don't know. I'm totally spitballing here, but aside from the fluff purposes, it could be hinting that Chaos is on its way. 

Sadly us Chaos players must take any hint of Chaosy goodness we can get for the hopes of a new codex this year. /sob


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope the chaos book gets an update, to be honest.

Nerf some of the more OP shit in the book, buff alot of the weaker stuff, give them new, shiny toys to play with to make their army actually useful.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I hope the chaos book gets an update, to be honest.
> 
> Nerf some of the more OP shit in the book, buff alot of the weaker stuff, give them new, shiny toys to play with to make their army actually useful.


in my opinion (especially after the FAQ) there is nothing in the chaos dex that is even close to OP.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

TS being done isn't maybe as wild as it sounds. Sickymonkey on Warseer has rumoured the new Chaos Codex will concentrate on 4 Legions.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Chimaera said:


> TS being done isn't maybe as wild as it sounds. Sickymonkey on Warseer has rumoured the new Chaos Codex will concentrate on 4 Legions.


Yeah. I'm hoping this is true, as while I have many other armies, I'm a Chaos collector at heart.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

The thunderlord is amazing looking. The face is a nice hark back to the older Sw models. The big nose imo looks great and gives him a wise and nobpe look, but still maintains an air of ferocity


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I hope the chaos book gets an update, to be honest.
> 
> Nerf some of the more OP shit in the book, buff alot of the weaker stuff, give them new, shiny toys to play with to make their army actually useful.


And give us at least 1 new unit, considering we're the only army that has gone *2 entire editions without a single new unit entry!!!*

Hell, we actually *lost* unit entries in our current pile of steaming turd excuse of a codex.:headbutt:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't believe it was suggested that CSM have a single OP'd entry in their book. The current CSM book is what would happen if bigfoot had a big bowl of Chillie con Carne, jalapenos and 8 cans of cider, then took a shit on a piece of paper, ate that piece of paper and shit it out again.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

If you think Chaos is overpowered, it might be time to put down the nids rag XD


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

experiment 626 said:


> And give us at least 1 new unit, considering we're the only army that has gone *2 entire editions without a single new unit entry!!!*
> 
> Hell, we actually *lost* unit entries in our current pile of steaming turd excuse of a codex.:headbutt:


what unit did the TAU get? their codex is older.

also, I always suggest nerfing and buffing when talking about rumor dex's just so Im not taking sides with my favored factions.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> what unit did the TAU get? their codex is older.
> 
> also, I always suggest nerfing and buffing when talking about rumor dex's just so Im not taking sides with my favored factions.


Off the top of my head, they got vespid stingwings, skyray missile ship, the ionhead, shadowsun (and her shiny new suit), the popemobile and plenty of wargear add-ons.

The last 'new' unit added to the chaos marine arsenal was the fething defiler!!!
The current book took away most upgrade options, daemonic gifts, lieutenants, actual daemons, the greater daemons, daemonic swarms, daemonic beasts, proper marks of chaos, nerfed the land raider...
Oh wait, we got Huron Blackheart in exchange. Woopie-crappity-do!


----------



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

The TS on the Space Wolves model looks like my Old school TS guys.









Sorry some of my very first paint jobs lol.
I will literally shit bricks of joy if they update Tsons. Literally.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

experiment 626 said:


> Off the top of my head, they got vespid stingwings, skyray missile ship, the ionhead, shadowsun (and her shiny new suit), the popemobile and plenty of wargear add-ons.
> 
> The last 'new' unit added to the chaos marine arsenal was the fething defiler!!!
> The current book took away most upgrade options, daemonic gifts, lieutenants, actual daemons, the greater daemons, daemonic swarms, daemonic beasts, proper marks of chaos, nerfed the land raider...
> Oh wait, we got Huron Blackheart in exchange. Woopie-crappity-do!


find me a tau player that uses any of the units you've named above and i'll show you a fucking numbnuts

tau need an update just as much if not more than csm (i definitely wouldn't complain if csm got it first, I'm a massive thousand sons fan, so seeing them become useable would be a big thing for me).

CSM are still competitive with the two lash princes oblits etc list, tau are really struggling with the new focus on troops and assault in 5th ed.

Either way love the model


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

All_Is_Dust said:


> The TS on the Space Wolves model looks like my Old school TS guys.


Yes it looks much more like the old Thousand Sons. I too will be very happy if they get some more attention in the future, even more so if they do revisit the old style ones.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Red Corsairs said:


> Yes it looks much more like the old Thousand Sons. I too will be very happy if they get some more attention in the future, even more so if they do revisit the old style ones.


so would I, to be honest, more Tsons for my wolves to eat that would mean >D


----------



## MarshalMathis (Aug 29, 2010)

There are no wolves on Fenris


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

MarshalMathis said:


> There are no wolves on Fenris


Good ole' Magnus

Id have a legit joygasm if tsons became the powerhouses they should be. Just the thought of an all tsons list (again, RIP 3.5) is enough to get me starting on the painting.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I like the TS bits. Maybe able to fix them and use them hehehehe


----------

